# Teryx Build



## 8earhunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey, been snooping around for a while and figured I would share my latest build. Had been running a 09 rhino special edition for the last 4 years and figured with 6500km on the ticker I would upgrade. I purchased a 2013 Teryx le new for a great deal and imediatly put it under the knife.

Tear down begins



The amount of plastics on SXS is retarded.


Finally some parts showed up


First to go on was a warn front bumper and a Super winch 4500


Then moves onto clutching installing an EPI mudder kit and upgraded secondary spring to the second stiffest and put on a uni air filter


Ran a single intake snorkel


Ran the belt intake into Fire wall and exhaust behind pass seat.


Time for some new meat and rims 30x9x14 & 30x11x14 and STI HD3


Moved on to building a rear bumper with a warn 2500 installed




Once that was done figured I needed to wire it up top is front bottom is rear


Also added a power supply box under the hood so I could run all my accesories of this instead of having a mess of wires attatched to the battery.


Switch panel, one is fan over ride, stereo, lights, lower light


Wiring into fire wall


Decided to add some new lights because everyone knows stock lights just suck. Had to fab up some brackets for my A pillar lights






Next I needed some tunes so I ordered an amp off ebay and purchased some marine speakers. Made the box out of MDF and placed the amp inside of the box sealed by plexi glass, drilled into the roll bar and ran wires through cage. System cost me $70 and I think it sounds great.


Also blacked out my tail lights with plasti dip and added a tribal whip


Also decided I would add a temp guage which works awesome.


Also built a rolled roof for it and added a three inch lift and painted roll bar black from grey and removed all the netting tabs from it.


And here is what it ended up like..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well it all looked great until the last one! :rockn:


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

missing something lol that sucks how did that happen


----------



## 8earhunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Doing some paper work in the woods for a few min and a pack of wild midgets attacked my bike and stole my front tire and rim, had to walk for miles to get help! Bad situation, I now carry a machete at all times for the little ankle biters.....




Blew a bead coming into a hole.......


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Gott watchout for them they can get mean ! Up here in canada we dont have to worry , its to cold for them


----------



## 8earhunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Haha this was a pack of red blooded Canadian midgets, I live in the land of the Taxed too bud....


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Haha, **** midgets. Your Teryx looks great, nice job.


----------



## 8earhunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

:rockn:nice build thread.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Never really payed much attention to Teryx's but tht black on white is killer! Nice build so far!


----------



## 8earhunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Had to haul my radiator out this week as it was over heating like crazy. Buried it in mud that was the consistency of pancake mix last weekend. Washed the rad out real well with the hose and it looked clean but still would over heat. Took it off and soaked it over night and then hit it with the hose and approx 2 cups of dried mud and sand washed out. Flogged on the riggin today and could not even get my fan to come on so think I am back in buisness.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweet. If you get tired of that tundra holla. Lol


----------

